# Computer shut down with Error 41



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

Hello,

We have been experiencing our computer shutting down randomly over the last several weeks. I was finally able to witness it and write down most of what the message says. It says DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL That's all I got although I think there was more. We read up on it and it seemed like it was referring to a device. So we looked at device manager and there was a yellow caution sign under "Other Devices". The system could not identify the device and could not update the driver. But when we told it to find the driver on our computer the path that came up was C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\NICDRV_8169\win8 . There is a Realtek PCIe GBE Family controller listed in network devices. So we disabled the one under other devices. 

Then, about an hour later the computer shut down again with an error that said BAD_POOL_HEADER

What is going on? 

We could really use your help!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Right click on the device listing in device manager and select properties.

Under the details? Tab there's a drop down menu. In the menu there will be a hardware I'd option, click that. It will display a DEV and VEN number. Please post that here.


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

*PRLVirtBus


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I need the VEN /XXXX. 

and

DEV /XXXX

IF U CAN POST A SCREENSHOT


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

That's the only thing that came up? I took a screen shot of the mysterious "other unknown device" as well as the Realtek. I have attached them.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmm that's weird never seen that before.

Have you tried running Windows update and seeing if it'll find a driver for it??

What EXACTLY do you have hooked up to the computer besides keyboard and mouse.


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

We have a WiFi router, a WiFi printer, an APC battery backup, two ASUS monitors, a USB 1 TB external hard drive, the mouse is wireless, keyboard is not. 

We had WIN 8.1 on the old 3TB HD and then loaded WIN 10 (DUMB!) and my husband's IPSWITCH WS-FTP is not compatible (we found out later) so WIN 10 would not load. So now we have a new 3TB internal HD and loaded WIN 8.0 and then 8.1 again. But the computer has a device in the front (I attached a picture) that I don't know if it needs a special driver or not. I have emailed the computer seller and they have not responded. The USBs on the front of it seems to work, so maybe I don't.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't seem to get the picture....could you provide it? It would help


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry, here it is...


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

The computer update setting is automatic download.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes it will...that's what's called a 

Memory Card Reader

It allows the user of digital cameras to remove the physical storage card from the camera and insert it into the slot to get your pics onto the computer.

If you have no use for it, you can leave it be. If you need to be able to use it we can try and find a driver.

The USB ports are a different hub so has different driver


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you post a screenshot of the main device manager window for me?


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you try right clicking the unknown driver entry and select update driver?

Then choose the windows update/online method


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

That device on the front is a complete unit (card reader, USB, sound input) so that's why I asked about the driver. The USB portion seems to be working but the card reader fails to upload all of the photos on the card. That button on the right is a restart button for the computer. It also works.

I have tried to update the drive as you asked already and the system can't find the driver. But, I did it again and have taken an image and attached it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok I wasn't sure but was thinking about them being one unit.

I'm honestly not sure how else to advise you unfortunately... I'm not sure which direction to go from here


----------



## GidgNMoon (Aug 27, 2004)

OK. Thanks for trying.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You're welcome...sorry best of luck


----------

